# My intro to IM



## shortnwide (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi to all. A friend told me to check out the board. I like it so far, looks well put together. I've been on dif sites over the last 5 years. Most are BS, now only on a few good one.

About me: Im 30 years old, 5'5" tall, around 195lbs. and have lower BF%. Lifted weights for 11 years now. Got in to BB 6 years ago but got seriously in to it for the last 3 years. Done a coulpe shows, now Im putting on more size over the next year to compete in spring '13. I've cycled AAS for 9 years. Looking to learn and share knowledge & experiances


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*shortnwide* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 4, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## lisarox (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 4, 2012)

what ups my brother!


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## init2winit (Jan 4, 2012)

welcome from a fellow newb, im lovin this place


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 4, 2012)

ello mate


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 4, 2012)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## rangermike (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## bb151515 (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 5, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome guy. Im liking the place so fare.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  We do our best to stay away from the BS


----------



## antonoverlord (Jan 7, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## windjam (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

There's BS everywhere homie, hope it's easier to cut through here though. Welcome to the site!!!


----------



## Youdidntknow (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------

